# Corsair Trimaran sailors



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

I am thinking about getting a trimaran, I sailed on one this weekend and there was maybe 10 knots of wind and we were doing 7 to 8 knots and the boat felt very balanced! I crew up on a munhaull, we had a 33 ft abbott and it was pretty safe. 

I am wondering if anyone capsized or if anyone had problems or have gotten in trouble with there trimaran? What are your experiences ?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I have a trimaran, and love it... I regularly go out in weather that keeps the powerboats and most sailboats in the harbor. 

Last fall, we went out in 20 knots with gusts up to 28 and 4-6' seas, and were doing 12 knots for most of the day.  By the end of the day, it was blowing 27-28 knots with gusts in to the mid-30s, and 5-7' seas, with the occassional 9-10' wave to keep you on your toes. 

You might want to get the following two books, if you're interested in getting a multihull: Chris White's The Cruising Multihull and Thomas Firth Jones's Multihull Voyaging. 

A well-designed cruising trimaran is very difficult to capsize, and is a remarkably stable boat. Most of the stories you hear about capsized multihulls are due to operator error, and usually in a racing situation.


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

Why weren't you doing like 20 knots I thought trimarans match the wind speed?
I am looking for a 36 footer does Telstar make one? I couldn't find one on the INTERNET.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It is very difficult to do wind speed if you have to punch through 4-6' seas like that. That, and having reduced sail up, reduces your ability to sail at or above wind speed. On flat seas, that is normally quite easy to do. 

Trying to go as fast as possible is generally what causes most of the multihull capsizes... and I don't plan on having mine turn turtle any time soon. 

The Telstar 28 has two older siblings, the Telstar 26, which is also a folding trimaran design, and a much larger Telstar 35, but the Telstar 35 is rather rare AFAIK. If you're looking for a folding trimaran in the 36' range, you can go with either the Corsair F36, or the slightly larger Quorning Dragonfly 1200.


----------



## ianfarrier (Jun 27, 2007)

There is actually no such thing as a Corsair F36 - I separated from Corsair in 2000, and removed their right to use my F-boat trademarks soon after. There is my F-36 design (which has done a circumnavigation) and the Corsair C36, which I do not recommend.

If looking for more information on trimarans, their safety, and performance, then look at my web site at Trimaran and Catamaran Designs By Farrier Marine, Inc.. I even have photos of capsized trimarans. But in this regard I have sailed and raced my trimaran designs for over 40 years now, in some very rough conditions (up to 80 knots), but have never managed to capsize one yet. Well not strictly true, as I did capsize one twice deliberately to check out a righting system.
Ian Farrier


----------



## GySgt (Jun 11, 2007)

ianfarrier said:


> There is actually no such thing as a Corsair F36 - I separated from Corsair in 2000, and removed their right to use my F-boat trademarks soon after. There is my F-36 design (which has done a circumnavigation) and the Corsair C36, which I do not recommend.
> 
> If looking for more information on trimarans, their safety, and performance, then look at my web site at Trimaran and Catamaran Designs By Farrier Marine, Inc.. I even have photos of capsized trimarans. But in this regard I have sailed and raced my trimaran designs for over 40 years now, in some very rough conditions (up to 80 knots), but have never managed to capsize one yet. Well not strictly true, as I did capsize one twice deliberately to check out a righting system.
> Ian Farrier


Being a newbie, you have a very cool website. I am looking to buy in a couple of years after I get some experience


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry, my bad Ian... I knew that you and Corsair had parted ways, and that you did not design the C36, but that it is based on your previous designs in many ways. 

I have read your site quite often in the past, and have learned quite a bit from it.


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

GySgt said:


> Being a newbie, you have a very cool website. I am looking to buy in a couple of years after I get some experience


They say its a 36 Corsair here it is, Sailing World - Corsair 36, Fast Cruising Tri


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Anything Ian Farrier touches is absolute GOLD! His designs are truly Second to None. I have often thanked GOD for his attention to detail especially when crossing the Gulf Stream in 10 footers heading home.


----------



## drsm (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm a big admirer of Ian's work, too. I'd really like to see his F-33, but it's apparently not in production. Does anyone know how that compares to the Corsair 31?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

drsm said:


> I'm a big admirer of Ian's work, too. I'd really like to see his F-33, but it's apparently not in production. Does anyone know how that compares to the Corsair 31?


It's bigger...


----------



## drsm (Jul 2, 2007)

You did such an awesome job comparing the Telstar 28 to the Corsair, I was rather hoping for something more enlightening! Even better, I was hoping Ian would chime in (I know you weren't looking at boats that size at the time SD).

Steve


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

*Ian Farrier Lovers?*

OK I have not been on here that much, but just want to say HI again to everyone.. I have been busy trying to get my life in order so I can buy one of these GOLDEN Farrier designs! I have about a year left now I am getting rather excited to own my own sailing machine! I still do not know what size to look for yet, I have the Truck to pull up to the 36 FT it just depends on the $$$$ situation at this time of Purchase I think.....

I will be using the boat in Lake Erie, i am always looking to crew on one ...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL... just read this reply... reason I didn't reply with a more thorough answer is that I've not been on a F33 yet.


drsm said:


> You did such an awesome job comparing the Telstar 28 to the Corsair, I was rather hoping for something more enlightening! Even better, I was hoping Ian would chime in (I know you weren't looking at boats that size at the time SD).
> 
> Steve


Imasonofasailor-

Which Farrier design are you going to get?


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

I dont know there are so many that I like , the idea would be to just get one built for me!
What ones do you think, I like the F33, F32, I deal would be the 36, that way I would not have to worry about upgrading! I I also was thinking in just getting a F24 because they are cheaper, I like the Aft look...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It really depends on what you want to do with the boat. The F24, and F28 do not have standing head room and are really designed mainly as racers. The F27 is more a cruising design but IIRC, it doesn't have standing headroom either. The accommodations are relatively spartan—usually having only a porta-potty and camping stove. 

The F31's cabin is not much bigger than that of the Telstar 28 I own, and is the first of the Farrier designs I'd consider for long-term cruising/sailing. My friend and his wife took theirs on their honeymoon cruise to the Caribbean. 

The two major complaints I have with the Farrier folding system are the fact that it requires tools to fold/unfold the amas and that when the amas are retracted, the topsides are submerged—which is why almost all farrier designed trimarans are kept on moorings.  

If you're going to get a custom one built, I'd highly recommend going with Airex foam for the hull and Divinylcell for the deck, and using a couple layers of kevlar in the hull laminates, on the exterior for abrasion resistance and on the interior for puncture/impact resistance. 

If you have questions, let me know.


----------

